# .577 Rifle....not for the weak



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

OH God...I hope this is real.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7FCY3_5Bg1M

and yes, I would probably give it a go if it is....


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

$40 a shot

http://www.ammo-one.com/A-Square577Tyrannosaur.html


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Chris Michalek said:


> $40 a shot
> 
> http://www.ammo-one.com/A-Square577Tyrannosaur.html



Yeah, and $1000 for the E.R. visit to pop my shoulder back in.....

BUT

I am sure the look on my face would be PRICELESS!!!!! LOL:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

Carol Boche said:


> I am sure the look on my face would be PRICELESS!!!!! LOL:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


Or the mark it would leave on your face if you don't hold it correctly.


----------



## David Scholes (Jul 12, 2008)

Chris Michalek said:


> Or the mark it would leave on your face if you don't hold it correctly.


Add a scope and it would take off half the shooter's face. LOL.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

David Scholes said:


> Add a scope and it would take off half the shooter's face. LOL.


  yikes

So besides bringing down a Te-Rex and just had to have one, the purpose of this rifle would be.........?????


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

That doesn't even look fun. Our .45 is almost too much for me to handle. It's not fun if it hurts!


----------



## todd pavlus (Apr 30, 2008)

It is obviously made for deer hunting. LOL8-[


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

todd pavlus said:


> It is obviously made for deer hunting. LOL8-[


Looks like it would be good for Bouviers too.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

40 bucks a round I hope a diaper and a mouth guard are included.


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

I want one.... just to have it!! (drool)


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

A lot of the guns used for big game in Africa were/are large cal side by sides like the other one on that page.
I sure hope that only had one shot the way it was flying around the room. :-o 
Bolt action, no mag, it looked like. [-o< 
Interesting to see how the different people stood and held it. Some you just knew "This one'll leave a mark"! :lol:


----------



## Ron Swart (Jun 7, 2007)

The only one who looked like he had ever fired a large caliber rifle before was the last shooter. Thats a guaranteed flinch producer...:-o


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

$40.00 Yea..........Priceless

I bet they couldn't set on a camel and do that.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Jerry Lyda said:


> $40.00 Yea..........Priceless
> 
> I bet they couldn't set on a camel and do that.


<snort> WHY do you guys make me snort coffee through my nose in the mornings????? :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I don't think you could sit on anything and do that, but the vision of the camel cracked me up. Just watched a show where a lady did a face plant off of one last night.....looked like it friggin hurt, but it was funny.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I can just see him on a camel, tied to his back, firing the gun , going off the side of the camel under his belly and back to the sitting position. Better than 6 Flags.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

OMFG Thanks Jerry, I just woke the whole house up! :lol:


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Matthew Grubb said:


> I want one.... just to have it!! (drool)


Well I wondered the same thing but at $40 a round I wondered what the weapon would be worth. We could get our very own .577 T-Tex Hannibal Rifle for $4050 not including options or shipping! http://a-squareco.com/Rifle_Price_List.html


----------



## Lindsay Janes (Aug 9, 2007)

Ouch! I wouldn't be surprised if those men walked out with a huge purple bruise on their shoulder and their wives ask what happen. They might say oh I just got into a brutal fight. I don't know if they want to admit that it came from a powerful gunshot. ](*,)


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

This one is better, suitable for big ducks.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iv4PV0HIcHA


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> This one is better, suitable for big ducks.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iv4PV0HIcHA



Ooooooh, gotta have one of those too.....that is COOL =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> This one is better, suitable for big ducks.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iv4PV0HIcHA


 
Be just a bit tough to convince the Conservation agent that your duck gun only holds three shells with that sweetheart gun! :-o :grin:


----------



## Jacqueline Guptill (Nov 4, 2008)

That's awesome. I had a few kick backs from some weapons when I was in the Military...only weighed 107lbs....but nothing like that. The AA12 is pretty cool too....better than the machine guns I've used.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Good GOD. I'd prob'ly be one of the ones that ended up in the floor if I tried to shoot that thing!


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Kristen Cabe said:


> Good GOD. I'd prob'ly be one of the ones that ended up in the floor if I tried to shoot that thing!


Like this Kristen? LOL
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGCBQPr-c4k&feature=related

Here's me when I am a Senior
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xB7iz1HTh9U&feature=related


----------

